# coldweather



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What is the best gun lubricant for hunting in cold weather?


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to use my snot. It's cheap :idiot:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I use either Rem-oil or Tri-flo in very small amounts.

Bob


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

None. I shoot 'em dry.


----------

